# CPC-A seeking employment in South Orange County, CA



## abbyakinleye (Jan 9, 2010)

I was certified as CPA-A in September 09, looking for employment and having problems getting one because of prior experience. I have experience as a medical biller working for a private company but non as a coder. I am looking for anyone that is willing to take a chance and hire me . I am an avid learner, self motivated and will provide many substantial contributions to your organization.  
HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------

